# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Zgjatje e vizes B1/B2

## la macha

Pershendetje 
para nje jave aplikova per nje vize turistike per ne amerike. Kjo eshte hera e trete qe e marr, dy heret e para ma kane  dhene vizen per nje vit, secilen me multiple entries. ndersa heren e trete kur aplikova mendova se perseri do ma jepnin per nji vit ose me shume.
Kete here ma kane  dhane vetem tremujore nje kalimshe. Kjo me cuditi pak sepse une kam qene dy here te tjera ne amerike dhe asnjeher se kam tejkaluar vizen. aplikimin se kam ber ne shqiperi po ne nje vend tjeter ku dhe po studioj. viza e e fundit tre mujore e ka afatin gjer me 29 qershor 2006. 
Problemi qendron qe qershori eshte muaji qe une kam diplomimin per te bere keshtu qe eshte e pamundur te iki para kesaj date.
 A eshte e mundur qe ndoshta te paraqitem ne ambasade te bej nje kerkese per extention e vizes , apo duhet te futem prap ne interviste per nje viz te re?Dhe nese futem perseri , ekziston frika nese ma japin me apo jo meqenese jam ne perfundim te studimeve ketu. 
Ju faleminderit per cdo informacion qe mund te me jepni.

----------

